# National Police Week May 2007



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

*National Police Week 2007*​
*May 13-19th*​

*Please use this thread and PM's to organize transportation and accommodations for National Police Week 2007.* 
___________________
________________________________
________________________________________________
_I plan to go at least for two days, not sure what days yet, and traveling from the Berkshires by car. Anyone interested in carpooling PM me and we can work out specific dates, accommodations, etc.._​


----------



## TPRSERG (Apr 4, 2004)

I am also going, went last year and swore I'd go every year from now on. For anyone who has never been, I HIGHLY recommend making the trip!


----------



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

I've been every year for the past 5. I always go for the candle light vigil and stay for a day or two. Even if you go not knowing anyone it is a good time. I'm not sure if I'll go this year. It depends on how much OT I get to pay for it.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

I don't know where you guys are staying, but the MA Fraternal Order of Police has a block of rooms right on the strip that are cheap money. You can easily fit 3-5 people comfortably because they are suites. If your interested you can contact the state lodge at www.massfop.org for more information. I have never been, but I am hoping to make it this year. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Good plug for FOP too.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

sarge439 said:


> Good plug for FOP too.


Hey, may be a good plug, but it can also help my brother and sister LEO's who want to go to police week but feel they may not be able to afford it or don't know where to stay. Just trying to help. Oh Yah! F.O.P, F.O.P., F.O.P. LOL... get the hint.

Stay Safe.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

DODK911 said:


> I don't know where you guys are staying, but the MA Fraternal Order of Police has a block of rooms right on the strip that are cheap money. You can easily fit 3-5 people comfortably because they are suites. If your interested you can contact the state lodge at www.massfop.org for more information. I have never been, but I am hoping to make it this year. Hope to see you all there.


I would also like to add that they are hosting an open bar everynight for the weekend Sat-Sun!


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Opie said:


> I would also like to add that they are hosting an open bar everynight for the weekend Sat-Sun!


Good Point. How can you pass up free beer  ?


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

*HANSCOM AFB ​
2007 NATIONAL POLICE WEEK

13-19 MAY 2007​​
15 MAY OPENING CEREMONY/MEMORIAL SERVICE
0900-1030 at the POW/MIA Memorial, Barksdale Street
**Request support from Local PDs. Local agencies are encouraged to attend the event, Barksdale Street will be lined with patrol vehicles, motorcycles, etc.

5K POLICE RUN/WALK
Begins at 1530 @ BX parking lot
Register the day of event at 1500
Prizes will be awarded to individual/group participants
$5.00 Suggested Donation 

16 MAY POLICE PARADE AND DISPLAY- HANSCOM AFB BX
1000-1500 at Base Exchange
All are welcome, families are encouraged to attend. Displays will include Weapons, Police Vehicles, Identi-kid Program, Car Seat Inspection, Crash Vehicle, K9 Demo, DAREN the Lion, Bike Registration and more!!
Parade starts at 1500 from the BX through base housing and ending at the 66 SFS Squadron
**Any agency wishing to set up a display please contact one of the POCs below. We need vehicles, K9, crash car, safety/car seat info, DARE, anything & everything is welcome!!

17 MAY CHIEF'S PISTOL COMPETITION - SF HQ BLDG 1725
-Open to Law Enforcement personnel only with proper credentials. 
-For more info please contact TSgt Martin (781) 377-1242

RETREAT CEREMONY
-1600-1645 @ Bldg 1606 Flag Pole
**Request support from Local PDs. Local agencies are encouraged to attend the event, area will be lined with patrol vehicles, motorcycles, etc.

-Any agency wishing participate is welcome at any event; if not in uniform or in a LE vehicle, officer's will need to show credentials to enter the base.

-Proceeds from events will be given to the National Law Enforcement Officer's Memorial Fund and the Defender's Club

For more information please email [email protected] or [email protected]​​
*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

National Police Week 2007 Schedule of Events

*Courtesy of **National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund*

*Tuesday, May 8*

*13th Annual Blue Mass* 
Noon at St. Patrick's Catholic Church 
10th & G Streets, NW 
Washington, DC 
202-347-2713 *Friday, May 11* 
*8th Annual National Police Week Challenge 50-Kilometer Relay Race* 
Coordinated by the U.S. Secret Service Employee Recreation Association 
8:00 am - 1:00 pm 
Secret Service Training Center in Laurel, MD 
Contact: Kam Flynn 
www.secretservice.gov/npc50

*28th Annual Memorial Service for Law Enforcement Officers in the Washington, D.C./Baltimore Region* 
11 a.m. 
Washington Area Police Memorial Fountain 
Outside Henry J. Daly Building (Metropolitan Police Headquarters) 
300 Indiana Avenue, NW 
Washington, DC 
Contact: 202-408-7767 *Saturday, May 12*

[/B]Police Unity Tour Arrival Ceremony[/B] 
Since the Police Unity Tour's inception in 1997, a total of $3.2 million has been raised for the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund. $2 million of the total donation has been designated towards the Police Unity Tour's $5 million pledge to support _A Matter of Honor: The Campaign to Support the National Law Enforcement Museum_. Contact: Harry Phillips, 973-443-0030 or email: [email protected] or go to www.policeunitytour.com

*14th Annual TOP COPS Awards Ceremony* 
Hosted by the National Association of Police Organizations 
7:00 p.m. at the Warner Theatre, 513 Thirteenth Street, NW, Washington, DC 
Contact: Jill Cameron 202-842-4420 *Sunday, May 13*

*12th Annual Law Ride* 
Line up begins at 9:00 a.m. in Lot 8 of R.F.K. Stadium in Washington, DC. The procession will leave RFK promptly at 11:00 a.m. and ride to the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial, located on the 400 Block of E Street, NW. 
Contact: www.lawride.com.

*19th Annual Candlelight Vigil* 
8:00 p.m. at the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial 
400 Block of E Street, NW 
202-737-3400 
It is advised that anyone attending take the Metro Red Line to Judiciary Square. *Monday, May 14*

*Fifth Annual Steve Young Honor Guard Competition* 
Fraternal Order of Police Grand Lodge 
8:30 a.m. at John Marshall Park, between the Federal Court House and the Canadian Embassy. 
Contact: Ken Roske via email: [email protected] or visit www.policeweekhonorguard.com. 
*National Police Survivors' Conference* 
Concerns of Police Survivors 
9:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. 
Hilton Alexandria Mark Center (Registration is Mandatory) 
*National Shomrim Society Annual Wreathlaying Ceremony* 
10:00am 
National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial 
Contact: Jeff Wennar, [email protected]

*Twelfth Annual Emerald Society & Pipeband March and Service* 
National Conference of Law Enforcement Emerald Societies, Inc. 
Assemble at 4:30 p.m. at New Jersey Avenue & F Street, NW. Step-off promptly at 
6:00 p.m. March will proceed to the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial. 
Contact: Mike Roe: 314-304-1915 or email: [email protected] *Tuesday, May 15*

*26th Annual National Peace Officers' Memorial Day Services* 
Grand Lodge, Fraternal Order of Police 
Grand Lodge, Fraternal Order of Police Auxiliary 
Noon at the West Front of the United States Capitol, Washington, D.C.

*FOP/FOPA Wreathlaying Ceremony* 
National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial 
3:30 p.m. at the 400 Block of E Street, NW *Wednesday, May 16*

*National Police Survivors' Conference* 
Concerns of Police Survivors 
9:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. 
Hilton Alexandria Mark Center (Registration is Mandatory) Please stop by the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Visitors Center during your visit to Washington. Come see our museum to law enforcement and visit our gift shop. The Visitors Center is located at 605 E Street, NW, and will be open extended hours during National Police Week.

Visitors Center Hours for National Police Week 2007: 
Thursday, May 10, 9:00 a.m - 5:00 p.m. 
Friday, May 11th, 9:00 a.m - 9:00 p.m. 
Saturday, May 12th, 9:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m. 
Sunday, May 13th, 9:00 a.m. - 3:00 p.m. and 9:00 p.m. - Midnight 
Monday, May 14th, 9:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m. 
Tuesday, May 15th, 9:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m. 
Wednesday, May 16th, 9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. 
Thursday, May 17th, 9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. 
_Regular hours (9 am - 5 pm) before and after these dates._

Click here to download print version of this schedule.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Flags to be flown at half-staff on May 15th, Peace Officers Memorial Day*

*Residents, businesses, governments reminded to honor America's fallen law enforcement heroes*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - On Tuesday, May 15 - Peace Officers Memorial Day - flags across the United States are to be flown at half-staff in remembrance of the nearly 18,000 law enforcement officers killed in the line of duty in our nation's history. 
This tribute to American law enforcement is part of the historic crime bill signed into law by President Bill Clinton in 1994. At the request of the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund, Public Law 103-322 designates Peace Officers Memorial Day as one of only two days during which all residents, businesses and government agencies are required to lower their U.S. flags. The other day with this honor is Memorial Day, which commemorates those who died in military service to the country.
"Lowering flags on Peace Officers Memorial Day is an appropriate way to show our respect for those brave men and women who made the ultimate sacrifice and to remember the family, friends and colleagues they left behind," said Craig W. Floyd, NLEOMF chairman. "It also is an important reminder of the continued service and sacrifice of the 800,000 law enforcement officers who protect our communities and safeguard our democracy day in and day out." 
In 1962, President John Kennedy designated May 15 as Peace Officers Memorial Day. The calendar week in which May 15 falls is National Police Week, with this year's commemoration on May 13-19.
As part of National Police Week, the names of 145 law enforcement officers killed in 2006, as well as 237 others who died in prior years, will be formally dedicated on the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial in Washington, D.C., during the 19th Annual Candlelight Vigil on the evening of May 13.
MEDIA CONTACT: 
Kevin Morison, 202-737-7134


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

National Police Week

May 13 - 19, 2007

PoliceOne honors the men and women of law enforcement, heroes of our communities who serve with extraordinary distinction, putting their lives on the line every day. We especially come together to support the families of the 145 fallen officers from this past year who sacrificed all to protect and serve. You gave your lives so that others might live. We will not forget.

http://www.policeone.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*From Seal Ret. Oregon Trooper*


_http://www.freehomepages.com/m2atrooper/bravemenandwomen.html_

_POLICE MEMORIAL WEEK ~ MAY 13, 2007_
_ POLICE MEMORIAL DAY ~ MAY 15, 2007_

_GOD BLESS THE HERO'S THAT PROTECT US EVERY DAY._

_







_

_BLESSED ARE THE PEACEMAKERS,
FOR THEY SHALL BE CALLED THE CHILDREN OF GOD 
Matthew 5:9_​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Photo by Lisa Snowden​Officer stand in honor of those killed in the line of duty in 2006 at the 19th Annual Candlelight Vigil.

Full Story


• Full National Police Week Coverage


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wreathlaying Ceremony*










Following a touching Peace Officers Memorial Day ceremony at the US Capitol Tuesday afternoon, representatives of the Fraternal Order of Police and the FOP Auxiliary moved to the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial for a Wreathlaying Ceremony. The brief but solemn ceremony included a prayer for law enforcement officers and somber bagpipe music. America has commemorated May 15 as Peace Officers Memorial Day 
since 1963 and the week in which May15 falls as National Police Week. The ceremony at the Capitol paid special tribute to law enforcement officers killed in the line of duty during 2006. President Bush personally spoke with each of the families of those officers during an event that lasted more than four hours. Among the fallen officers honored was Honolulu Police Officer Steve Favela, a 30-year-old father of four, who died last November in a motorcycle accident while escorting the President's motorcade on Hickham Air Force Base.


*Officer of the Month Awards Ceremony*

The NLEOMF's Officers of the Month for 2006 were recognized during a special luncheon ceremony on May 14. Each of the 2006 awardees was presented with a replica statue of one of lions that grace the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial, along with a complimentary gift card to join the Officer Roll Call program. Guest speaker Karen Tandy, Administrator of the US Drug Enforcement Administration, spoke of the passion of law enforcement officers for their work. She reminded them that countless lives have had different, and positive, outcomes because of their hard work and service. The NLEOMF instituted the Officer of the Month program in September 1996 to recognize federal, state and local law enforcement officers who distinguish themselves through exemplary service. The 2007 Officer of the Month program is supported by a generous contribution from THE FORCE.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*12th Annual Emerald Society & Pipeband March*












Processing to the familiar sounds of bagpipes and drums, dozens of pipebands and honor guards arrived at the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial on Monday afternoon for the Twelfth Annual Emerald Society & Pipeband March and Service. Organized by the National Conference of Law Enforcement Emerald Societies, the march is a National Police Week tradition that brings units from different parts of the country together for music, remembrance and fellowship. This year's service featured remarks by New Haven (CT) Police Chief Francisco Ortiz, Monmouth County (NJ) Prosecutor Luis Valentin and Craig W. Floyd, Chairman and CEO of the NLEOMF. Chairman Floyd shared with the group an email he had received from a retired Cherry Hill (NJ) police officer now serving in Kandahar, Afghanistan. The officer promised that US police officers and their Afghan brothers would hold a special Peace Officers Memorial Day service, complete with bagpipes, before May 15 even arrived on the East Coast of the US ... a promise he subsequently confirmed with a follow-up email.


----------

